# black worm living in rock



## jj_applejack (Dec 5, 2007)

I've seen a little worm living in rock kind of looks like black or dark gray, (shape/size of spaghetti I've seen about 2 inches length sticking out), and just notice some long stringy hair like worms grey with black spots too. I've notice the hair like worms taking the fish flakes into the rock. I am newbe an not sure what to do. 

I was thinking about taking the rock out of the tank for a week or two and let it dry hoping the worms to die, or is their a chemical I could buy to take care of them?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh no these are GOOD to have ,it is so amazing to watch your LR boom with growth , get a flashlight with red cover and look about an hour or 2 after dark with a magnifying glass , its truely amazing !
They are harmless filter feeders,if they are taking the flakes they are hungry try dropping in a few sinking shrimp pellets ,i do this 2x a week 2 or 3 pellets .
Congrats!!!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The fine hair like, food catching creatures are "spaghetti/hair" worms and the one like a small black earthworm can be a peanut worm.

Both are harmless but a pic would help to be doubly sure .

HTH

EDIT: ya beat me to it blossom


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hehehe nice to see you wilson!!!!!!!!!!!!!you in hiding lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If I was hiding, I'd be well rested by now ...LMAO!!! 

I ran into Tabatha and Mike @Sea U Marine today...what a great pair they are and great ppl that I'm honoured to know.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe, you're too sweet Wilson! It was great bumping into you, it's been awhile!

Mike got a Tunze automatic top off system for our tank at home, we got 10 more snails and I got a purple firefish for the 8g at work.  Sea-U-Marine has such a great selection in fish, cuc and corals!


----------

